# Here we go again. Please help



## mimi xx (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I'm going to be starting my 5th icsi soon. I  never thought in a million years it would be us who's dreams don't seem to come true.
Life is getting putting on hold now which I no it shouldn't but we are all guilty of that.
My first cry for help is can anyone give me an tips. I've asked my Doctor about NK cell blood test. Is there any other test people no about?
My second cry for help is been offered a new job better money (not by loads) but better role. Due to start mid September  n due to start next treatment round in October should i accept the job??


----------

